# Gaming PC zusammenstellen (unter 500€)



## juliusenz (4. November 2013)

*Gaming PC zusammenstellen (unter 500€)*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen PC nur zum Spielen kaufen. Budget liegt bei ca. *500€.* Folgende Spiele würde ich darauf gern spielen, Auflösung so im Mittelfeld wäre in Ordnung (wegen nur 500€):


Battlefield 2 / 3 / (4)?
GTA IV / (5)?
Anno 2070
Call of Duty MW3

Folgendes habe ich mir bei computerwerk.de zusammengestellt:


Prozessor: *4x 3.6 GHz AMD FM2 A8-5600K*
Grafikkarte: *2048 MB ATI Radeon HD7850*
Arbeitsspeicher: *8 GB [1x 8GB] DDR3-1333*
Festplatte / SSD: *500 GB (3,5", S-ATA III, 7200U/min)*
CPU Kühler: *70mm Standard AMD Box-Kühler*
Mainboard: *ASUS F2A55-M LK*
Gehäuse: *Xigmatek Asgard*
Netzteil: *530 W Bequiet Pure Power*
Betriebssystem: *Kein Betriebssystem*
Optisches Laufwerk: *Kein optisches Laufwerk*

Preis: 511€

Jetzt ist so eine Zusammenstellung immer etwas heimtückisch. Passen die Teile wirklich zusammen, ist es das richtige Motherboard etc. Würde auch bei hardwareversand bestellen, nur da seh ich noch weniger durch.

Also, ist die Zusammenstellung für meine Pläne in Ordnung, oder was sollte man ändern? Platz nach oben ist da, und für mehr Geld mehr Leistung ist logisch. 

PS: Da GTA4 schlecht portiert wurde, ist der Prozessor ausreichend?

Viele Grüße, Julius


----------



## juliusenz (4. November 2013)

Wäre diese Zusammenstellung vielleicht sinnvoller?


AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+, Black Edition 3.5 GHz
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3, AM3+, ATX
8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28
Thermaltake Munich 430W
ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 V2, AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB, PCI-Express
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. November 2013)

Test: 3DMark03 game score for i3-4330, A8-5600K
Ich denke, mit einem Intel waerst du besser beraten 

Beim Ram besser welchen mit 1600 Mhz, mehr macht keinen Sinn.

Bei der Grafikkarte koenntest du auch die neue AMD 270X nehmen, die etwas staerker ist, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2013)

Ich würd eher Intel nehmen, da Du dort besser nachrüsten kannst. Problem ist: grad der Multiplayer von BF braucht bei der CPU was gutes, da wären die genannten AMD-CPus schon grenzwertig, und bei Intel bekommst Du auch nur entweder sehr ähnliche CPUs für ca 60€ ODER Du müsstest direkt ne CPU für 170€ nehmen, was bei 500€ Budget aber ne Menge ist. Ein Kompromiss wäre ein core i3. 

Anbei ein Vorschlag für 365€ OHNE Grafikkarte

Und die Karte holst Du dann am beste´n bei caseking: Caseking.de mitr Versand bei Vorkasse sind das 130€, und es sind noch zwei "Silber"-Games dabei http://www.amd4u.com/radeonrewards/


ODER du erhöhst Dein Budget doch noch was - das kann sich echt lohnen. Die AMD R9 270X kostet zB nur 160-170€, ist aber gleiche 30-35% schneller als die AMD 7850. D.h. dann hast Du halt statt 500 ca 540€. Und optimal wäre es, wenn Du auch bei der CPU was drauflegst und einen core i5-4440 (155€) nimmst. 

Du hast dann halt für insgesamt ca. 600€ locker mal 40-50% mehr Leistung UND somit natürlich auch viel länger Deine Freude am PC


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. November 2013)

Wäre gebrauchte Hardware vorstellbar? 

Wenn man ein bischen schaut, kann man heutzutage sowohl 'nen 1155er (i5-2500k) als auch einen 1150er (i5-4570 oder E3-1220v3) für 100-120€ bekommen.


----------



## svd (4. November 2013)

Ja, klar. Ein Sockel 1155 Core-i5 Prozessor mit mehr als 3Ghz, für unter 120€  ist ein tolles Schnäppchen.
Der Unterschied zu den jeweils folgenden Generationen ist für Spieler eh vernachlässigbar. Wir sind noch nicht soweit, dass ein SandyBridge Core i5 zum Flaschenhals wird.

Natürlich ist ein gleichgetakteter Haswell schneller als IvyBridge, dieser wiederum schneller als SandyBridge.
Aber ebenso verhält es sich auch mit den Temperaturen...

Die gesparten 30-60€ wären auch sinnvoller in die Grafikkarte investiert.


----------



## juliusenz (9. November 2013)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Herbboy? Ich werde es genauso machen. Grandioser Vorschlag. Ich werde das trennen und die GraKa wo anders kaufen. Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass einige Komponenten bei hardwareversand nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Hättest du noch Alternativen zu den vorgeschlagenen Komponenten?

Grüße,
Juliusenz


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Welche genau sind den nicht verfügbar?


----------



## EngelEngelchen (12. November 2013)

juliusenz schrieb:


> Wäre diese Zusammenstellung vielleicht sinnvoller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, dieses System ist sinnvoller als das Erste. Alleine wegen dem Prozessor. 
Dieser hier wird wohl als Gaming PC bis 450€ angepriesen: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

